# snowbear plow comment!



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I just bought one at my local walmart for $876 plus tax. Its a proshovel 6'8" . I have 5 friends that own the same plow and they don't have a bad thing to say about them. Yes of course your not going to beat the hell out of this plow or try to move mountains with it. It won't take it. But for the price of less than a snowblower that is a pain in the rear, breaking belts, shearing pins, and the cold and snow blowing in your face, I'll take my SNOWBEAR! You want a personal use plow for your own needs, and maybe plow out a couple of neighbors. Buy one and save yourself the extra cost of your $4000 to $8000 plows and spend that extra money on a summer toy! I can't say nothing bad about snowbear plows!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i just bought my 2nd plow from lowes today on clearance for $636 out the door .... and bought my first one out the door 7 yrs ago for $500


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

If you bought your second one...I guess you like them! Thats an awsome price! Good for you!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah i even beat the price that a good 2 stage blower would cost .... yah i do a few small commercial lots .. a few big residential driveways and most of all my relatives houses ... soo ya it does pay for it self ... just doesnt sit in the garage collecting dust .... i just had to scrap out my other one ... after 7 yrs of hard use ... not shabby plows at all ..


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

I've got one too. 88" for my old '93 2wd. Intil we got the snowfall that dumped 16" on my '97, I wasn't going to put it on this truck. I'll be putting it on now. I hate shoveling.....

In a while, Chet.


----------



## dboling (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought a TX75 this year and just finished putting it together last week. It was missing a few minor parts that I'll deal with this week. ( cotter keys, hitch pins ). Would have bought a nicer plow but was having problems finding mounts to fit a 1997 Isuzu Rodeo 4x4.
It's not the sturdiest plow but it looks like it'll last a few years if I don't abuse it to much.
The biggest problem I found was the custom mounts, only 2 bolts to hold each side in place. the first bolt barely fits and the second bolt isn't even close 1/2 - 3/4 inch off. The manual says that there bolt holes are slotted to make up for misaligned bolt holes, but they aren't slotted at all. the universal cross member that came with the mount has holes that could be used for mounting to the front of frame just behind bumper so the receiver pins stay level where you set them, but I guess snowbear didn't think that far ahead.
Soon as my new welding helmet gets here, I'll welding the mounts in place.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well just to tell ya people who have snow bear plows ... the holes for the mounting brackets are NOT perfectly cut in ... snowbear told me i might have to make some minor adjustments on my bracket...


----------



## dboling (Feb 26, 2007)

This was a bit more than a minor adjustment.

Also I purchased a TX75 Snowbear plow and was Shipped a TX50,
anybody know what the difference is, if any ?


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

SB50 is their 82" plow
SB 75 is their 82" plow w/ snow deflector.

I think the TX is marketed through Tractor Supply Company, same plow, different color/name 

Ben


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

groundbreakers;383130 said:


> i just bought my 2nd plow from lowes today on clearance for $636 out the door .... and bought my first one out the door 7 yrs ago for $500


That is an AWESOME price


----------



## dboling (Feb 26, 2007)

I emailed http://www.snowplowstuff.com/ where I bought it. They said there is no difference between the TX75 and TX50. I guess the TX50 model number is used by Lowes, Home Depot, ect. and the TX75 Model number is used by every one else. I paid $1169.00 for the plow which was on special and it came with a deflector. 89.00 for a set of heavy duty Shoes. I'm pretty happy with http://www.snowplowstuff.com/. Snowbear screwed up the plow order so the plow arrived 3 weeks late and http://www.snowplowstuff.com/ went out of there way to make it right and gave me a light kit for it.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

The tx model may be a little bit lighter in weight. The mold bord that is. But Im not sure. If so its very little and should be a good plow. I looked at an add for one before I bought my ps100 SnowBear but went with it because of local sale at walmart. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jettix2 - ya kinda helps when you know the sales manager and home depot and lowes .... LOL ... still need a light kit for your plow ?? i have one that i dont need ... or like i said i have one that i made that looks like the western setup ... i will snap a pic tomorrow and post it tomorrow night ..... i had to wait till my parents got home to use there highly expensive digital camara .. so just let me know ..


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, I DO need a light kit...........

I'd be interested in an OEM Snowbear kit that I can bolt on


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well i have em .. with the actual lights that snowbear offers ... i took em off my plow i just bought .... lemme know when you need them ..


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Send me an email at

cornertoystore <at> gmail <dot> com

and we'll figure out the details!!

Thanks! Ben


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

dboling;383402 said:


> I bought a TX75 this year and just finished putting it together last week. It was missing a few minor parts that I'll deal with this week. ( cotter keys, hitch pins ). Would have bought a nicer plow but was having problems finding mounts to fit a 1997 Isuzu Rodeo 4x4.
> It's not the sturdiest plow but it looks like it'll last a few years if I don't abuse it to much.
> The biggest problem I found was the custom mounts, only 2 bolts to hold each side in place. the first bolt barely fits and the second bolt isn't even close 1/2 - 3/4 inch off. The manual says that there bolt holes are slotted to make up for misaligned bolt holes, but they aren't slotted at all. the universal cross member that came with the mount has holes that could be used for mounting to the front of frame just behind bumper so the receiver pins stay level where you set them, but I guess snowbear didn't think that far ahead.
> Soon as my new welding helmet gets here, I'll welding the mounts in place.


I had a similar problem with my mounting bolts not being long enough. I have a '97 Ford Ranger. I bought a PS100 from Home Depot and only one bolt on each side would fit through. I called Snowbear about it and sent them pictures. My mounts had tabs on them that were preventing the mount from sitting flat against the frame. They said that I must have a "one-off" frame that was slightly different than what they made their mounts to. They were very helpful and made custom mounts for me without the tabs and are even sending me free skid shoes. Call Snowbear, they'll work it out for you. I'm very pleased with them.

Scott


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jettix2 - heres a pic of my fabricated light tower that i told ya looks like a western setup ..


----------



## dboling (Feb 26, 2007)

How much up and down play does your snowbears blade have?
Mine moves up and down about a foot or so unless I have the blade all the way up.
Does that seem like it's to much?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

if i have mine a floating status .. it maybe moved a couple of inches back and forth but not to much ..


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have the same problem. Not as bad. I put a doubled piece of rad hose on my lower A frame, with tie wraps and it helped the problem. Not as much movement and no more clink clink clink. It should help. But if you have a foot, I don't know, thats a lot, try that anyway and see what happens.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, the flexblade made it thru another Maine storm. This time we had an official 11", but it measured between 15 - 18" where I am located. Old Cherokee pushed just fine, and flexblade stacked it about 5' or so (no sense getting hung up on a pile, right?).

Answer to Diane in Stroudsburg... although my flexblade has an "actuator" for the up and down and not the winch, I have the chain adjusted so that when fully raised is about 8" above the roadway. When fully down can dip down into small ditches, etc. If you were asking about side play, mine goes about a foot or two, but it's never been a problem.

Had my first casualty though, sad to say. One of my red markers got broken off while stacking a pretty large pile, so now I feel like a cat with whiskers missing, as I really do use those markers to avoid wiping out mailboxes, and parked vehicles. As soon as the pile thaws, I'll get it back and JB weld it back together again.

On the light setups... I have the stock Snowbear light mounts (was cheaper than having them fabbed) but mounted a pair of freebie older Meyer lights. Really does a number on some when they see this little red plow with lights from a yellow one! Has turned more than one head - but hey! We all need a good laugh once in a while, right?


----------



## dboling (Feb 26, 2007)

Got around 12 - 15 inches and everything went very well.
Only ran into one problem, I couldn't't get the 4 wheel drive to engage.
It was working fine before I put th plow on, I fought with it for around 1/2 hour and finally it engaged after I lowered the blade. Guess the weight of the plow misaligned the shift linkage. Anyway heres a few pictures of my snowbear on it's first time out, trailers a snowbear too...


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice pics Diane. Looks like you have some rough terrain there too. Nice looking trailer, too. 

My old Cherokee (Selec Trac) gets persnickity once in a while when I shift it into 'full time 4wd', expecially if it's real cold and windy, so now, I make sure it's locked in before I hang the plow on. 

Perhaps we've finally had our final 'plowable event' for this season, and now we can get on with spring. I sure wish Snowbear made a zero turn mower and bushmaster that cost about a third of what the others sell for! ;-)


----------



## dboling (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, it's pretty rough, but not as rough as my front drive though. Until this year I used my ATV with a john deer lawn tractor plow that I modified to fit the ATV. For a 2 wheel drive ATV it does a great job, even kept up with the neighbors Myers and Western Plow. Maybe I'll get a picture if that up here to. You can get plow markers on ebay pretty cheap.http://search.ebay.com/plow-marker_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8.

Anybody know what life expectancy I can expect from the snowbear winch strap ?


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

dboling;384333 said:


> How much up and down play does your snowbears blade have?
> Mine moves up and down about a foot or so unless I have the blade all the way up.
> Does that seem like it's to much?


Mine has a lot of play in it too, it rocks a good 12+ inches when it's not locked all the way UP (at which point, it blocks the lights, radiator, and is 2 feet off the ground

Snowbear told me I could shim the pivot bolt from underneath using some washers.......I got a couple, going to try it out

Anybody have other thoughts??

Ben


----------

